# Hedgehog masturbation (Not appropriate for young viewers)



## luckyboots125

I have a somewhat...-delicate- question about my 1.5 year old hedgehog's behavior.

Butch Cassidy has always favored me over my boyfriend, twittering in delight whenever I would rescue him from "the big mean man." We used to joke Butch was in love with me and suffering from a bit of an oedipus complex.

A couple months ago I was holding him when I noticed something white and sticky on his underside. After that there were a few instances in which he would become "excited," made most obvious by his male "distinguishing characteristic." The past three days however he has been getting quite large "down there" and ejaculating within five minutes of when I pick him up (and he likes to void both his bowels and bladder immediately after, leaving quite a mess).

I don't do anything to provoke him - I just hold him in my hands or on my lap. Also, there are no other particular behaviors associated with the action (besides a blissful look in his eyes afterward and an unusual desire to cuddle).

I'm not really worried...(boys will be boys? I guess?) just kind of weirded out (and the mess is a bit bothersome). Has anyone else experienced this? Is it "just a phase?"

Edit: Upon further reflection, Butch has been a bit more aggressive (puberty?) towards my boyfriend as of late, but I assumed it was just because he hates him (my boyfriend, on the other hand, can't get enough of the little guy...unfortunately this means I have to sometimes gently remind him hedgehogs are -not- dogs and don't necessarily want to be played with all the time). He'll sometimes tug on bf's shirt when sitting on his stomach or lap and he (the hedgehog, not the bf) has chomped him a couple of times. He's an adult now, though, so I assume it can't be raging hormones. Male jealousy?

Will I be forced to choose between the two loves of my life, one tall, dark, and handsome and the other small, furry, and snuffly? Woe is me.


----------



## CoxMD

*Re: My hedgehog is always "happy" to see me (delicate material)*

Eeewww... That's gross. I really hope he's going through a phase!


----------



## krbshappy71

*Re: My hedgehog is always "happy" to see me (delicate material)*

If you search (top right corner of website) the word "masturbation" you will find this is very common and not a phase. Boys will be boys.


----------



## MeAmandaTee

*Re: My hedgehog is always "happy" to see me (delicate material)*

oh dear, that would be a little disturbing....well maybe its a certain smell that u could avoid like a shampoo or lotion? I know that boys will be boys but its worth it to just try to figure out the actual source if there is one.


----------



## luckyboots125

*Re: My hedgehog is always "happy" to see me (delicate material)*



krbshappy71 said:


> If you search (top right corner of website) the word "masturbation" you will find this is very common and not a phase. Boys will be boys.


Thanks, krbshappy71. I typed in "ejaculation" previously and didn't have much luck.

He doesn't really move at all when it happens though...am I just that good? ... I'm just kidding. It is kind of cute how happy he looks afterward, though.

Anyways...I am so pleased to know that my little Butch isn't a sexual deviant. I suppose I'll just snuffle and let snuffle...and always make sure to have a towel on my lap when I'm holding him.


----------



## luckyboots125

*Re: My hedgehog is always "happy" to see me (delicate material)*



MeAmandaTee said:


> oh dear, that would be a little disturbing....well maybe its a certain smell that u could avoid like a shampoo or lotion? I know that boys will be boys but its worth it to just try to figure out the actual source if there is one.


That's a good idea. He was definitely noticeably confused when I quit smoking and gave me a bit of the cold shoulder until he got used to it. Perhaps my Bath and Body Works "Sensual Amber" is a bit too much for the little guy. I'll switch to Jergens.


----------



## EryBee

*Re: My hedgehog is always "happy" to see me (delicate material)*



luckyboots125 said:


> MeAmandaTee said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh dear, that would be a little disturbing....well maybe its a certain smell that u could avoid like a shampoo or lotion? I know that boys will be boys but its worth it to just try to figure out the actual source if there is one.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good idea. He was definitely noticeably confused when I quit smoking and gave me a bit of the cold shoulder until he got used to it. Perhaps my Bath and Body Works "Sensual Amber" is a bit too much for the little guy. I'll switch to Jergens.
Click to expand...

 Hahaha :lol:


----------



## MeAmandaTee

*Re: My hedgehog is always "happy" to see me (delicate material)*



luckyboots125 said:


> That's a good idea. He was definitely noticeably confused when I quit smoking and gave me a bit of the cold shoulder until he got used to it. Perhaps my Bath and Body Works "Sensual Amber" is a bit too much for the little guy. I'll switch to Jergens.


LOL i laughed at that  My hedgies favorite smell from bath and body is Sensual Amber too :lol:


----------



## Mary

*Re: My hedgehog is always "happy" to see me (delicate material)*

You shouldn't be posting this. There are children on here. Find someone who you think would know and PM them. If I didn't have a hedgehog and was going to get one and I came on this forum and I saw this I would reconsider. This should be a safe and fun environment for everyone.


----------



## TheWhite

*Re: My hedgehog is always "happy" to see me (delicate material)*



Mary said:


> You shouldn't be posting this. There are children on here. Find someone who you think would know and PM them. If I didn't have a hedgehog and was going to get one and I came on this forum and I saw this I would reconsider. This should be a safe and fun environment for everyone.


Really, normally I would let this go and move on. But, I disagree with this so much I just had to post something. I'm still looking at getting a hedgehog and I think this is a very informative post to make, I also think it's completely rational to deal with something like this with a slight humor, I'm not sure who you think these "children" are that need to be protected, but if they can't deal with a post that from my point of view is 90% informative and 10% humor then maybe the parents of these "children" should rethink them being allowed on the internet, there is far worse that can be found on a Google search then is being read in this post.

Frankly I thank the OP for this post, it's something I didn't think about but after reading is something that is important to know. Yes, I agree that this should be a "safe and fun environment" But she is talking about a natural bodily function that seems to be very common with male hedgehogs.

Once again, thanks OP!

TheWhite

PS: The OP took the time to not only put it in a thread that is appropriate to the topic but also but a disclaimer in the title of the post....I think all the necessary precautions were taken and the information given outweighs your concerns.

Sorry, I had to make a post....


----------



## CoxMD

*Re: My hedgehog is always "happy" to see me (delicate material)*

She did post that this was in fact a delicate material thread, Mary.

*edited because TheWhite beat me to it.


----------



## TheWhite

*Re: My hedgehog is always "happy" to see me (delicate material)*



CoxMD said:


> *edited because TheWhite beat me to it.


Sorry, I was really frustrated lol


----------



## Mary

*Re: My hedgehog is always "happy" to see me (delicate material)*

I was giving my opinion about this. I am 15 years old and I found this offensive. I have a friend who is very young and both, her mother and I agree this is not a good post.


----------



## Mary

*Re: My hedgehog is always "happy" to see me (delicate material)*

What is our parents supposed to do, look over our shoulder while we are on computer? If I was a parent I won't allow my child to come on here if someone is talking about their hedgehog playing with his penis. I am giving my oponion, so if you don't like it, too bad.


----------



## Mary

*Re: My hedgehog is always "happy" to see me (delicate material)*

Oh and when I see a topic with the words my hedgehog is always happy to see me I wouldn't think it would have anything bad in it. And I also don't think hedgehogs licking their private parts I don't think that is funny. It disgusting, really it is. There has been a thread already and the topic is 'masturbation' (I didn't spell it right, sorry about that) and something with that title I know not to look at it.


----------



## Herisson

*Re: My hedgehog is always "happy" to see me (delicate material)*



Mary said:


> You shouldn't be posting this. There are children on here. Find someone who you think would know and PM them. If I didn't have a hedgehog and was going to get one and I came on this forum and I saw this I would reconsider. This should be a safe and fun environment for everyone.





Mary said:


> I was giving my opinion about this. I am 15 years old and I found this offensive. I have a friend who is very young and both, her mother and I agree this is not a good post.





Mary said:


> What is our parents supposed to do, look over our shoulder while we are on computer? If I was a parent I won't allow my child to come on here if someone is talking about their hedgehog playing with his penis. I am giving my oponion, so if you don't like it, too bad.





Mary said:


> Oh and when I see a topic with the words my hedgehog is always happy to see me I wouldn't think it would have anything bad in it. And I also don't think hedgehogs licking their private parts I don't think that is funny. It disgusting, really it is. There has been a thread already and the topic is 'masturbation' (I didn't spell it right, sorry about that) and something with that title I know not to look at it.


I'm with Mary on this. She is fifteen and should not have seen it or be bashed for saying she was offended. Giving a description of how long it takes him to achieve and how he looks after is TMI at it's finest. It's not a health issue, what was the point? There are kids on here and if you don't like that, maybe you will when you have a 11 year old. Mine is NOT allowed to go online except to certain safe family friendly websites. Now I had to delete HHC from her short list. It's not about the parents. It's about being mature enough to know how to act knowing children are present. Sad...


----------



## Nancy

I have changed the title with a warning that it is not appropriate for young viewers.


----------



## hedgielover

I didn't find this post offensive at all. There wasn't even really any explicit language in it. I work with children and most of them come up with worse. Not to start an argument but whether or not you think hedgehogs licking themselves is gross is not the issue. It's something they do. Now you know to get a female if you find it offensive. 

Also most teens hear worse in health class. 

Furthermore the OP already stated that she did a search and didn't find anything so posting was legitimate.

NOTE: good solution Nancy.


----------



## Mary

Thank you Nancy. Yes we did hear worse but It was only teens not a public forum with kids on it. Again I am giving my opinion if you disagree ok that's your problem if you do agree good for you.


----------



## LizardGirl

When there is a thread labeled "Hedgehog masturbation" (now with an extra warning, not kid friendly) it's kind of obvious that you're going to read something regarding just that. If you think that would offend you, wouldn't it kind of be a better idea just not to read it? This topic comes up very, very frequently and it's a good thing for male hedgie owners to know. 

Hopefully our young and/or more easily offended members will read the titles of the posts before they open them and be forgiving if certain subjects are elaborated on more than they'd prefer. (and please anyone with potentially inappropriate information to share in a thread, label it as *graphic content*! much less unhappy people  )


----------



## nationofamanda

...uh mary,
never get a male pet ever, or you will always be grossed out.
fair warning. i have had several kinds of animals as pets and boys are always doing what boys do.
birds, dogs, gerbils, rabbits, mice you name it.
it's nature. sorry.


----------



## Herisson

LizardGirl said:


> When there is a thread labeled "Hedgehog masturbation" (now with an extra warning, not kid friendly) it's kind of obvious that you're going to read something regarding just that. If you think that would offend you, wouldn't it kind of be a better idea just not to read it? This topic comes up very, very frequently and it's a good thing for male hedgie owners to know.
> 
> Hopefully our young and/or more easily offended members will read the titles of the posts before they open them and be forgiving if certain subjects are elaborated on more than they'd prefer. (and please anyone with potentially inappropriate information to share in a thread, label it as *graphic content*! much less unhappy people  )


Nancy was kind enough to re-name it. It was called:: My hedgehog is always "happy" to see me (delicate material) so when Mary came across it, that is how it was titled.


----------



## TheWhite

While I try and avoid assumptions when I can, its seems like this whole conversation is a good representation of the microcosm that is the difference between the North and the South, While Mary hasn't point out where she is from (Nor would I expect her too, I don't even have a hometown listed) The people seemingly having a problem with this thread are from south of the boarder while people that aren't offended seem to be from the North. (As a recent Political Science Grad I find this interesting.)

Onto the point of this response, I have been dancing back and forth about responding to this after my last post, first I want to apologies to Mary, I didn't mean to come off as harsh as I think you might have taken it, and I am sorry for that. But, I feel my point is still valid. The OP had a valid concern, they posted it in a topic section that was appropriate for the subject and she made note in the original topic sentence that it was a delicate subject.

I'm really not sure what else you wanted the OP to do?



Nancy said:


> I have changed the title with a warning that it is not appropriate for young viewers.


Nancy, thank you for the subject change, although I can't help feeling like this type of pandering is part of the erosion of society.



Herisson said:


> I'm with Mary on this. She is fifteen and should not have seen it or be bashed for saying she was offended


Sorry, but if she couldn't read in the subject that it had sensitive material then she has a bigger problem to deal with then people "bash[ing] her for saying she was offended" If the OP hand not taken the time to put it in the right topic page or the disclaimer in the title I would agree with you....but not at this point.



Herisson said:


> maybe you will when you have an 11 year old. Mine is NOT allowed to go online except to certain safe family friendly websites. Now I had to delete HHC from her short list.


I'm sorry you feel this way, but don't attempt to try and tell other people how to raise their children. If you feel like you have to block your child from going onto certain websites on the internet that is your prerogative. I wouldn't, nor should anyone try and tell you different, so I respectively ask you to do the same.

At this point I'm holding myself back from continuing, I keep coming back to the "flaming issues" and I don't want to feed the trolls.......I'm moving on now.....

TheWhite


----------



## Mary

Where I live is my information not yours or anyone elses. Herisson is doing nothing wrong, she isn't telling people how to be a good parent. She is trying to make this a safe place by caring for others, something you seem to lack.

I am NOT sorry for anything. The only thin I did was giving my opinion just the same way as Herisson did that too.


----------



## LarryT

@The White 
You need to just drop it! No sense in offending anyone just because they don't see things the way you do. Everyone is entitled to their opinion but this thread is going nowhere and should be locked now.


----------



## TheWhite

LarryT said:


> You need to just drop it! No sense in offending anyone just because they don't see things the way you do. Everyone is entitled to their opinion but this thread is going nowhere and should be locked now.


I agree.....


----------



## Mary

I agree with Larry also. TheWhite if you would like to continue arguing then I suggest PMing me. There is no reason everyone else needs to listen to this. Or you can email me about but not on the public forum.


----------



## Herisson

I did not tell people how to raise their kids. I said how I raise mine. YOU however say you should say whatever you want- kid or no kids because you feel that conducting yourself properly in family centered forum is beneath you. Easier to pin it on the parent than take responsibility for your own actions. Sad...


----------



## LizardGirl

Really guys? We can't all get along? Sorry OP, I doubt you're going to get any more valid advice in this thread...


----------

